# Meeting in New York



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

In Oktober we went to New York for 5 days. It was an amazing time.But we also missed our Havis, my friend has 6, we have 3.
We were very surprised to see a little havanese-boy in the nearest Central_Park area.
The others we found , they were in a Shop nearby Bloomingdale, some in the window, some in cages without a blanket or a toy, just a bottle of water outside the box. We had to leave the shop, because we both have been shocked and had tears in our eyes. The wanted to sell us the dogs , without any questions about our home or how much time we have for the puppies. Hard to see.The price would have been 3000 USD.
I did not take pictures, my friend shortly used the videocamera. I think it was not allowed.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Sad isn't it. From your post, I am guessing you don't have a problem with pet shops in Germany. Is that true?

I know at least in my area, there has been a major decrease in pet shops selling dogs and cats. I think people are starting to catch on.

I love visiting NY City and try to go there twice a year. This year we found "The View" restaurant in the Mariott on Times Square where you can sit and eat or drink and get a great view of the city while it slowly rotates. It was cool especially at night.

Hope you enjoyed your trip to NY City. Next time you can post before you go and I am sure some New Yorkers on the board can give you some great places to see and tips.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, in our area it seems to be the same. The pet stores are only selling supplies, fish and small animals. No cats & dogs anymore. It is good to know that people are finally catching on in our area too. Thanksfully when I go into pet stores here, I dont have to see those poor faces in those cages.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We had a place here called the Puppy Place. They had puppies in large ex-pens with an area you could take them into to play with them. They all seemed well cared for. I was really considering getting a puppy there before I found out about the Havanese and went the breeder route instead. After reading about puppies and house breaking, etc, I started thinking about those puppies at the Puppy Place. They had their food and newspaper on the floor in the ex-pens. I started wondering how hard it would be to crate train them. The last time I drove over there, the place was gone. I never found out where their dogs came from, but I'm guessing either they were shut down or they simply went out of business. I never saw too many people in there. We also have a pet store at the mall and those poor dogs are in little jail cells one on top of the other. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I read somewhere quite awhile back Havanese are supposed to be one of the most popular pets in New York. I think it was the AKC list of most popular breed by registration in different areas of the country.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

No, it´s forbidden here to sell life animals in shops. (only guinea pigs, rabbits , birds and fishes).

In front of this shop, we had a converation with a Lady, she told us, that all these little dog-babies are from puppymills. We could not believe that. But I don´t know any breeder who would sell his litter in such conditions.So I think, she will be right.

We have other problems here. We get litters of all breeds fom eastern Europe. The sell the dogs on parking places along the highways. Mostly they are ill, have no vaccination and die a couple of days after the "purchase". If the police can catch 1 Truck, 5 more will be there soon.


In spite of this , New York was great. I used to work as an air hostess and NYC was my favourite town. I have been there 2 times a month mostly. Now it was the first visit for 10 years. It was my retirement flight, and I could take somebody with me. My husband had to take care of the goblins, so I took my friend and Amy and Ciara´s breeder with me.It was a 100% free flight (Business Class, received booking) and we really had a wonderful stay.My friend is coming from a farm, it was her first time in New York and she really enjoyed it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish there was a law about not selling dogs/cats in pet stores. It's just heartbreaking. Glad you had a good time anyway.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you think, that the time will come and there is a law against that ??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Most of the puppy selling shops I've seen have had the poor animals in cages piled one on top of the other, with miserable and dirty, smelly (poor things) dogs yelping for attention. There is one store locally, where I've had Milo groomed that is the cleanest place I've ever seen. There is a separate room behind wall of glass so completely visible from anywhere in the store, in which they have puppies in sizeable crib type setups (see through vinyl in appearance). The dogs have each other and there is no cover. When you walk into the room there is absolutely no urine or feces smell. I've never seen another place like it.

One of the owners is a dog trainer. Though I'm against places like this, I can't say anything bad about the way they treat the animals. There used to be a store in East Meadow that, the minute you walked in you felt like keeling over from the stench. He finally went out of business a few years ago -- thankfully for all concerned.


----------

